# Car Shakes When Braking



## missrizzorockstar (Aug 13, 2011)

I've had my 2008 Sentra for about 8 months now and recently when I'm braking, I can feel the car shaking a bit. I don't know much about cars so any help on why this is happening and what needs to be done to fix it would be helpful.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Probably have warped brake rotors. If you within the 3 year/36000 mile warranty, see if Nissan will correct it under warranty. Otherwise, you will need to have the rotors resurfaced or replaced and, depending on condition, pads replaced.


----------

